# Literally the Greatest Introduction You Will Ever Read



## Steven McKnight (Aug 8, 2016)

If anyone asks for the definition of "anticlimax", link them to this thread.

Hi, guys, I'm Steven. I'm a humorist, satirist, and playwright hailing from Pennsylvania.

Most of my themes take the form of intense, scathing sarcasm. Because I'm fond of satire, I have the tendency to take an aspect of society and ridicule it mercilessly. My main targets involve politics (of course), religion (not quite as scathing as you think), and youth culture (which is sad because I technically am a youth).

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed me trying to sound smarter than I actually am, and I look forward to discussing author-stuff with the lot of you!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2016)

LMAO.... Okkk.... maybe NOT the greatest... but still, very verrrry clevvver... welcome to wonderful WF...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 8, 2016)

I assume that that includes the word _literally..._


----------



## aj47 (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, bloggs, did you read it?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ahahaha. Nice introduction!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 12, 2016)

Good to have you here, Steven.


----------



## Pippin65 (Sep 19, 2016)

You sure as heck nailed anti - climax


----------



## AdventureSeeker (Sep 26, 2016)

Good Evening Steven, my name is Katrina but I usually go by Kat. I've been writing for years, poetry and short stories. I recently have been getting in touch with my dark side and stepping out of my comfort zone. I am eager to post my work and critique. I am also from Pennsylvania so there's something we have in common, firstly. Secondly, I must say that your genre of writing sounds interesting. I enjoy reading the opinions of those who write about politics and religion, with that being said I am eager to read your work. Keep up the sense of humor and good luck.


----------



## Mikestermanifest (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello fellow Pennsylvanian. I'm New here too. U seem like someone that I would either really like, or really dislike.


----------



## MajorMagma (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice to meet you, Steven!


----------



## JaneC (Nov 25, 2016)

Love it so far...I was actually really excited to read your post after that title! lol! Nice to meet you!


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 26, 2016)

Ah... a fellow sarcastic humorist! Welcome! Cookie? *holds out plate* :cookie:


----------

